
Thought-terminating cliché - Austin_Conlon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thought-terminating_cliché
======
hprotagonist
There's a quote, and i think it's orwell, along the lines of

"when one is speaking with a certain kind of man, one gets the impression that
one is not arguing with a person, but with a wall or pat phrases and stock
propaganda"

I can't find the full/correct text or a citation, but I know i've read it...

------
l0b0
Forums everywhere end up with their own set of memes which are very effective
thought-terminators. It's hard to stay engaged in serious debate in the first
place, and even a couple people are usually enough to derail a discussion
among "equals" to the point where nothing productive can happen.

------
defertoreptar
How about when people become upset when you simply disagree with what the
group believes, when it's not even hurting anyone. I have seen people act
upset, and then use that emotion to justify shutting down the conversation.

------
kortilla
“You can’t hug your children with nuclear arms.”

“Socialize risks, privatize gains.”

“It’s already priced in.”

~~~
2data222
Good examples.

Might "fake news" be an example as well?

